# Short term memory loss, fatigue, headaches? Maybe a sign of chronic lead poisoning



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I know when I was growing up we still had lead pipes for water, lead paint etc. But, in the 70's we were aware of it. Not sure of prior to that.
But, I was talking to some other people on another forum, and some interesting data came out of the Army. To make a long story short, allot of symptoms we associated with PTSD, War Fatigue, Shell shock, headaches, blood pressure, short term memory loss is associated to many people from the Army, or anyone who has shot allot of lead ammo. High lead count in blood and bones.. 
This is the NY Times, but, I will paste the link and article if you cant read it due to subscription. Sometimes it lets you read it.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/03/magazine/lead-poisoning-military-soldiers.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a lot of those symptoms, but there isn't much they can do about it if that were to be the case. Furthermore, I won't sue and I won't go to the VA for any disability. I refuse. I've seen too many people who shouldn't be getting a dime from Uncle Sam abuse the system. It angers me to no end.

A few years ago, I was informed of a lawsuit about soldiers who were getting cancer which was allegedly linked to one of the several "special weapons" sites of which I was assigned. Seems the former soldiers had an abnormally high rate of cancer. Notice, I said one of several such sites of which I was stationed. I refused to be a part of the suit. Who doesn't know radioactivity is bad for you? Lead? Of course it is bad for you.
Who doesn't know the Army is bad for you? Seriously. You join the military knowing you could get shot or blown to bits. Get over it. We all make decisions. Don't go looking for money for the decisions you make.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

For me it is about getting treated . Not the money.
Some people just want to feel better. 
And yes, there are people that take advantage of the VA etc. 
And there are many that need help, and dont know its available.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> For me it is about getting treated . Not the money.
> Some people just want to feel better.
> And yes, there are people that take advantage of the VA etc.
> And there are many that need help, and dont know its available.


Weren't you Navy? If so, you were exposed to everything.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Just nuclear, lead paint, life support systems chemicals that cleaned air by soaking up co, other stuff associated with weapons ( nuclear and Otto fuel). My blood work only showed very low Vitamin d.. probably due to lack of sun. 
I did get knocked a couple times during drills and hatches. Real easy to due running in the dark, lol.
Every branch has issues, dangers


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

@Steve40th

The best way to determine metal poisoning is with a hair mineral analysis test. They test all metals in the hair tissue ash. You don't have to go a doctor's office to get this tested. (Actually, doctors would never do this because its "alternative" meaning it costs less than drugs and isn't profitable for them.) Just search online, there are lots of labs that do it. You cut a hair sample from your head and send it to them. I had mine done for $69 about 2 years ago.

Blood tests are unreliable for a lot of things - you can have a copper deficiency in your muscle tissues while having normal blood levels. Same with vitamin A. Blood levels are the least sensitive indicators. You could be dead and have normal blood levels.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Just nuclear, lead paint, life support systems chemicals that cleaned air by soaking up co, other stuff associated with weapons ( nuclear and Otto fuel). My blood work only showed very low Vitamin d.. probably due to lack of sun.
> I did get knocked a couple times during drills and hatches. Real easy to due running in the dark, lol.
> Every branch has issues, dangers


Yabbut, yours had more issues.

We served honorably. You more than me. Guess you can tell I'm a big fan of the Navy, but I fully back the Army in the Army/Navy game!

Regardless, you are correct in that lead is a lethal metal and servicemen are exposed to it a lot.
If only there were a way to make serving in the military less lethal.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> Yabbut, yours had more issues.
> 
> We served honorably. You more than me. Guess you can tell I'm a big fan of the Navy, but I fully back the Army in the Army/Navy game!
> 
> ...


When I lived at West Point, I always cheered on the Navy at the Army Navy games, lol..
If a person served, a person served. I always look at that way. They served, which is more than the country asked of them. Unless a DD214 says other wise, we all served Honorably..
As far as a safer military job? Not sure one exists. Everyone signs a will, POA. You never know when you will be in harms way


----------

